# Tire chains



## river_walleye (Mar 13, 2000)

I have a small 2 wheel drive 4 wheeler I am going to use for ice fishing Saginaw Bay this year. I have a set of tire chains for it. My question is, how fast can you go with chains on the tires? How can I secure them to insure they don't come loose on the way out and destroy my leg or the fenders? :yikes: Thanks


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

river_walleye said:


> I have a small 2 wheel drive 4 wheeler I am going to use for ice fishing Saginaw Bay this year. I have a set of tire chains for it. My question is, how fast can you go with chains on the tires? How can I secure them to insure they don't come loose on the way out and destroy my leg or the fenders? :yikes: Thanks


As far as speed, thats a good question. Now with the experiance I have installing chains on a couple of lawn tractors is that those suckers are tough to lock into place and then the tire is reinflated adding more pressure. I dont think you would have to worry about them coming off once installed and the tires are inflated properly


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have used chains alot on a two wheel drive honda and they work well. Get the right size chains for your tires, remove tire and wheel, deflate and install, reinflate. I usually up the inflation a couple pounds so the chains make good contact. I also wire the locks closed with high tensil wire just in case. I mostly keep the speed down a little bit but in rare cases, like last year when I had to slop a buddy to get even, I have hit 55 with the chains on.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

As far as speed I have never slowed down because of them and havent had a problem that way in the 10+ years I have been using them. For tightening them I use a bungee cord wrapped around the chain in a few places on the outside of the rim, it has always kept them tight.


Joe


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I am not sure if this is a dumb question or not?

With a 2x4 would someone just utilize chains on the rear or the front as well??

It would seem like the might steer better on ice with chains on the front.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Generaly everyone just uses chains on the back of 2x4 quads but if do alot of glare ice studs, or hex head srews, will improve steering. I have been using a 2x4 with rear chains and havent needed any help with the front other than carrying a power auger on the front to give a little weight up front. Now and then you may find leaning forward or jerking the handle bars aids steering.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

On my 2x4 I used to put them on the front also to help with the stearing while plowing it seemed to help.

Joe


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

FishinJoe...How did your 2X4 quad do plowing? I have a Kawasaki 400 Prairie 2X4 and have been thinking about a plow and some chains for the rear. Otherwise, I have considered selling it and buying a 4X4 but the Prairie is in excellent shape with low miles on it. Hate to get rid of it but would like to do more winter time activities with it- like ice fishing. Anyone else have plowing expierence with a 2X4?


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

It was a Kawi 300 Bayou and did decent plowing, sometimes them it was real thick or heavy it struggled a bit but for the most part it worked good. The new 4x4 though I dont even think the tires spin.


Joe


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Maybe a dumb question but why not studs, are they illeagle or something


----------



## bklompy (Apr 6, 2005)

i used studs on kawie 220 a few times worked great i used small 1/2 " hex head screws with the straight slot in them they had a ridge in them that gripped the ice great traction i dont use them any more because the knobs are wore down to far use chains now but if i get new tires ill go back to studs in a minute hands down better traction and steering


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

basically same thing we used to do with dirt bikes, lots of fun on ice


----------

